# Cell Service?



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I am just wondering if anyone can let me know if there is cell service around Yost (One Mile Canyon, George's Peak, Johnson's Creek etc.). It seems like we found a few spots around George's Peak that we were able to get some reception, but it has been ~7 years since I have been out there. I'm hoping that the coverage has improved since then. Back then I was on T-Mobile and now I'm on AT&T.

Thanks!


.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Yes. Cell service most of time unless I am out fishing or hunting. :grin:


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Yes. Cell service most of time unless I am out fishing or hunting. :grin:


I agree!

Unless I need to check in with the boss.

And relaying camp location to those coming up later.

.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Why would you want cell service while in the hills. Seams backwards to me


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hazmat said:


> Why would you want cell service while in the hills. Seams backwards to me


Ya got to play Poky-man-go or whatever they are playing on their phones now days.

Some people are just lost without their phones working. It used to be bad when we just had landlines but now they want service everywhere.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is gonna be my favorite thread; I just know it.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This is one of the reasons I like where my brothers camp is at. It's almost impossible to get cell service there. They keep 2 way radios in each boat when fishing to relay fishing reports to each other if one spot heats up. Besides if the other half tries to text or call you then you have the built in excuse...no service... :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Some people are just lost without their phones working. It used to be bad when we just had landlines but now they want service everywhere.


5 or 6 years ago I started getting cell reception in the extremely remote dove hunting area we goto. Last year, I got internet access there as well. It was kind of depressing actually, I love the spot as its so far away from everything you could "decompress".

Technology I guess. give it another decade and we wont use Cell towers, everything will just be satellite based with global reception.

-DallanC


----------



## McFinnigan (Jan 29, 2016)

I was up their last weekend, wnw from George's peak. When I drove in I had sporadic service, when I parked I had a solid signal, and as soon as I left for a hike all signal was lost. In my opinion the perfect situation. 

T-Mobile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

